# ro membrane



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

So a couple of questions.
1.are ro membranes a standard size and fitment?
2.are there prefered ro membrane manufacturers?
3.where do you buy your membranes?

I foolishly bought a coralife unit 50gpd rodi but the tds for the 'clean' water is 10. Luckily the unit was cheap so I'm not too fazed having to get new filters. Also even with a tds of 10 its better than the plain tap water I was using till now (please stop the disapproving shakes of the head)

Thank you in advance


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

anyone offer some help?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

1.are ro membranes a standard size and fitment? Yes
2.are there prefered ro membrane manufacturers? Tes
3.where do you buy your membranes? Advance Reef, Milton.

Question 1. I have never seen a Different size Membrain, then the standard size in 5 years now

Question 2. I use Filmtec, Due too its 98% rejection, But I have used GE in the past with out an issue.

Question 3. Advance Reef, Because Flavio is the man too deal with, And a local sponsor of GTAA.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If you just hooked it up, you should let it run for at least a day to flush out the preserving agent in the RO membrane. Usually the TDS is I see is in new membranes is 5-10ppm and usually drops to zero-1ppm.

I prefer Dow FilmTec membranes myself but the GE Osmonics has worked well for me. 

As to add to Chromey's post: the GPD of the replacement membrane must match the flow restrictor in the waste line. In the CL RO units, it's built into the fitting, IIRC. 

Either use a 50GPD membrane or if you want a different GPD, you will have to buy a matching GPD flow restrictor and a new 1/4" fitting that you can buy @Home Depot. Insert the flow restrictor into the tubing and pop it into the fitting...that's it.

HTH


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

The membranes are not new  I found replacement membranes on amazon.com for $30  quite the price difference over here. But we are forever gouged with the Canada tax lol. I will just replace all the filters and membrane I am guessing this guy never took care of the unit


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Just advice if you didnt know, Run it for atleast 10 mins before using any of the water.

At least what i read when i bought my Last Membrain.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

I use spectrapure membranes from goreef.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dow FilmTec membranes should be run for 1 hour. I just added a 75GPD membrane, and it says to do this right on the package it was shipped in.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest you check your TDS meter. Just with RO membrane it should show around 40 and I doubt that 10 is correct until you using DI resin also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Depending on what the tap water tds is and what the membrane rejection rating is will affect the tds for the output water after the RO stage.....For example a tap water tds of 200 and a membrane with a 95% rejection rate should give you an RO output tds of 10. But if the membrane had a 98% rejection rate then the RO output could be 4  

Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

kamal said:


> Depending on what the tap water tds is and what the membrane rejection rating is will affect the tds for the output water after the RO stage.....For example a tap water tds of 200 and a membrane with a 95% rejection rate should give you an RO output tds of 10. But if the membrane had a 98% rejection rate then the RO output could be 4
> 
> Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


Yup, my Membrane almost hits zero, DI resin lasts quite awhile which is a plus ! I think it's like 150 from the tap.


----------

